
Generating Large Images from Latent Vectors – Part Two - hardmaru
http://blog.otoro.net/2016/06/02/generating-large-images-from-latent-vectors-part-two/
======
nl
Related:
[http://www.evolvingai.org/synthesizing](http://www.evolvingai.org/synthesizing)

------
wodenokoto
Super cool. Could we do this with pictures of faces to teach a network to draw
modern art portraits?

------
brudgers
This appears to be a blog post. Because it does not have elements for people
to play with or try out, it is not really consistent with the "Show HN"
guidelines.

~~~
hardmaru
Thanks. Moderators, can you help remove this post?

~~~
dang
No, it looks great! We'll simply take "Show HN" out of the title. Thanks for
sharing your work with the community here.

